# Glasscheibe in Fassade darstellen



## Hilliminator (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich studiere Architektur und möchte mit photoshop eine Glasscheibe ersstellen.
In der angehängten Datei ist ein Beispiel zu sehen, wie die Scheibe mal aussehen soll. Ich möchte eine ähnliche Fassade genau so darstellen, nur mit anderen Farben.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de,

Dein angehängtes Bild ist sicher eine Fotografie. 
Diese in Photoshop nachzubauen wäre (mit Arbeit) sicher möglich,
allerdings geht nichts über die Realität einer fotografierten Szene.

Sollte es dir nicht möglich sein, so ein Objekt abzubilden, kannst 
Du es in Photoshop mit den verschiedenen Ebenenmodi versuchen,
eine ähnliche Komposition zu erreichen.

Jedoch musst Du dabei beachten, dass sich durch die Anordnung
der Scheiben das Licht anders bricht und demnach das Schattenobjekt
auch versetzt dargestellt werden muss.

Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## Hilliminator (9. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank, doch wie bekomme ich diese glänzende schräge überlappende Oberfläche mit Photoshop hin? Ich habe überall im Netz schon gesucht aber immer nur irgendwelche glasbuttons o.ä. gefunden. Gibt es hierfür ein tutorial ? Ich wäre sehr Dankbar für jeden Tip.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Auch da liefert Dir das sog. Real Life die besten Ergebnisse. 
Schnapp Dir ne Kamera und begib Dich auf die Suche nach ähnlichen Objekten.

Ansonsten schau Dir die Szene genau an. Die überlappenden Scheiben wirken
nur deswegen so plastisch, da sich auf der (einfarbigen) Oberfläche der Schatten
des Baumes bricht. Wäre gegenüber kein Baum oder Objekt, wäre die Fassade
lediglich eine Aneinanderreihung von einfarbigen Rechtecken (vom eigenen
Schattenwurf mal abgesehen).

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Muster Max (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Hilliminator,

das ist sicherlich mit Photoshop auch möglich wenn man sehr viel Zeit darin investiert. Ich
würde dabei vielleicht so vorgehen: Ein kachelbares Muster dieser überlappenden Fasseden-
elemente erstellen danach ein Foto eines Baumes aufgenommen vor einem hellen Hintergrund
vielleicht mit etwas Gegenlicht fotographieren oder aus dem Netz suchen, das ganze dann
als Overlay über das gekachelte Fassedenmuster legen und anschliessend die Spiegelung 
des Baumes durch eine Fugenschattendisplaycmentmap an die Oberflächenstruktur der Fas-
sadenkacheln anpassen.

Aber um ehrlich zu sein wäre mir das viel zu viel Arbeit. Wenn Du Architektur studierst dann
kannst Du doch sicherlich bereits mit einem 3D-Renderingprogramm umgehen. In diesem
würde ich einfach eine Textur auf meine Fassade legen und dem 3D Programm die Spiegel-
ung des Baumes überlassen.


----------



## Hilliminator (9. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank aber ich komme leider noch nicht mit 3 D Programmen zurecht. Es geht mir darum eine Glasscheibe egal ob mit oder ohne Schatten so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist darzustellen. Nur eine Farbe (orange z. B.) und dann ein wenig Glanz, Spiegelung, Beleuchtungseffekt. Wie bei einem engorbierten Ziegel, oder beim Autolack. Ein gutes Beispiel wäre auch eine glänzende Fliese?


----------

